# BABIES



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

could someone please tell me if it is normal for a maltese to have 6 puppies her first liter


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

no one really knows. i love d&m thinks it depends on the size of the dog. if your puppies are healthy....then good for you! thats all that should really matter. some malts get pregnant and only have one puppy. i had dogs that were mixes--and they had 9 puppies (the parents were 35lbs each though). hopefully your boss has homes for all the pups!


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

That sounds like a lot. How much does your dog weigh?

You might want to try a maltese book. Usually they have a section on breeding your maltese.

Kristy


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, books are really helpful. I got some Maltese book from the bookstore, that had more than I ever needed to know on breeding Maltese! We're moving, so it's packed now and I don't know the name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

I HAVE BOOKS AND THEY BOTH SAY 1-4. SHE WIEGHS 7-71/2 LBS AND THE MALE IS 5LBS. THEY ARE ALL HEALTHY


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

By the way, congratulations on your puppies all being healthy. Is the mother doing well also?

Kristy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes it's normal !

my Daisy had six, but sadly she lost two they were very tiny. but the other four did very well.

Good Luck


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, Congrats on the new babys!  I hope mommy and babies all do well. That is so exciting!!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations!! Hope babies & mom are doing well! Please post pics of the little ones, I would love to see them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

I AM TRYING TO GET A PIC UPLOADED. THEY ARE 1 WEEK OLD IN THIS ONE
new picture they are 3 weeks old in this one, and my grandson josh is 14 months old


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

They are really cute! I bet your Maltese is a proud mommy!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

For some reason I do not see the babies on your post. When I try to go to your Gallery, it says I do not have permission to see them.This is weird. I see all the other poster's pics.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your puppies







well done to mommy for being such a good mom


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Congradulations that is wonderful I would have to recount and recount if it was my girls having that many. But I know it is very possible. I had a littler of 5 one time . I am so happy to here mommy and babies are doing great. All my fluffs wants to give them puppy kisses. I couldn't see pictures ether.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Look at the age of this post. I think it is from last year.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 8 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Look at the age of this post.  I think it is from last year.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97855*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I noticed that too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She hasn't been on here in a long time that I remember...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom_@Sep 8 2005, 02:28 PM
> *For some reason I do not see the babies on your post.  When I try to go to your Gallery, it says I do not have permission to see them.This is weird.  I see all the other poster's pics.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97847*


[/QUOTE]


It gave me the same message. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, she hasn't been on in while....a LONG while... 

It says:* Last Active 2nd November 2004 - 08:26 AM *

Maybe she deleted the pictures? ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She also was unregistered.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's weird.... there is pattyspuppies that is "unregistered" and also pattyspuppies that is registered:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=306


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, it's such a shame. She had a maltese that looked exactly like Cloud. I wonder what happened to her.


----------

